# Nettoyage écran MacBook



## fraisouil (10 Septembre 2007)

Une question toute bête, comment et avec quoi nettoyer son écran MacBook surtout pour retirer des traces de doigts. Avis à ceux qui l'ont déjà nettoyé. Expériences bien venues.


----------



## pimboli4212 (10 Septembre 2007)

À l'époque où je m'étais intéressé à la question, une légère recherche sur le forum m'avait apporté toutes les réponses que je cherchais ... :hein:


----------



## David_b (10 Septembre 2007)

Avec ça

(mettre le son)


----------



## free00 (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis un nouvel utilisateur d'Internet et d'un mac, et il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas sur les forums. Personnellement, je ne sais pas comment nettoyer mon Macbook et j'ai fait une recherche sur mon moteur de recherche qui m'a redirig&#233; sur cette page. Le probl&#232;me, c'est que la r&#233;ponse n'y figure pas. Quel est l'int&#234;ret de dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche et de laisser un message ouvert sans r&#233;ponse. Soit vous l'effacer compl&#233;tement pour &#233;viter de polluer, soit vous y r&#233;pondez. Merci


----------



## David_b (11 Septembre 2007)

free00 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis un nouvel utilisateur d'Internet et d'un mac, et il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas sur les forums. Personnellement, je ne sais pas comment nettoyer mon Macbook et j'ai fait une recherche sur mon moteur de recherche qui m'a redirigé sur cette page. Le problème, c'est que la réponse n'y figure pas. Quel est l'intêret de dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche et de laisser un message ouvert sans réponse. Soit vous l'effacer complétement pour éviter de polluer, soit vous y répondez. Merci


Pauvre petit lapin... Au lieu de ronchonner n'importe comment, apprends à (mieux) chercher et tu trouveras  


Ah oui, un dernier truc : c'est un _forum _ (un lieu de discussion) ici, pas une hotline gratuite...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Septembre 2007)

un chiffon &#224; peine humide fait tres bien l'affaire.

le tour de la question est faite.


----------

